# Connected load vs demand load



## wildleg

the connected loads are all the loads that are installed. the demand load is the amount that article 220 says you need to use to do the load calc (different parts of 220 allow you to use a demand for several loads of same type that are not going to be running simultaneously and continuously, depending on the occupancy and the types of loads)


----------



## Cletis

*peak*

you can also do peak demand on occasion based on the highest reading from poco at the property address to overrule your calculated demand sometimes. I did it once to keep an existing 400 amp service instead of having to bump up to a 600 amp. (calc was 408 amps but peak was only 225 amps).


----------

